# Macro shots - Pogostemon helferi



## George Farmer (14 May 2008)

'Downoi', up close...


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

I like the first one, good macro  the others not so keen on them, just a big blur of green 
Looks like you are putting that macro lens to good use 

Shame you also remove the Exif info when you edit, that way can't tell what setting you used 

Did you use flash for these?


----------



## TDI-line (14 May 2008)

Nice shots George.


----------



## passerby* (22 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like the first one, good macro  the others not so keen on them, just a big blur of green



blurr of green ...to me it looks like a great use of a shallow dof..nice photos something different the standard photos of tanks start to look boring after a while .. its good to use your imagination and bring a bit of "ART" into ukaps..
cheers....passerby


----------



## tko187 (6 Aug 2008)

How do you view the exif data anyway, is it right clicking? Would be good to know. Thanks.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Aug 2008)

tko187 said:
			
		

> How do you view the exif data anyway, is it right clicking? Would be good to know. Thanks.


If you use FIrefox check out this post: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2234

Otherwise save the file to your desktop, right click then properties and then click on the Summary tab.


----------



## tko187 (9 Aug 2008)

Thanks Ld .


----------

